# ACS Awaiting Documents



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Seniors ,

I submitted my application to ACS on last week of April and about all most 10 weeks later my status got changed from In process to Awaiting documents , it was little panic as they requested the documents which I had already sent , “they wanted detailed employer reference from one of my previous employers specifically , since my previous employer doesn’t exist as they have closed their operation”, so initially I have attached all the possible documentation proof to confirm my employment , but this time it is bit annoying as they wanted more details from non existing employer , after going through few threads across different forums I have decided to attest colleague’s and supervisor’s confirmation letters stating my employment with my past organization , this took little time as one of my boss was in onsite at that time . So finally I managed to get the all the refrence letters and again I sent it to ACS and very eagerly waiting for further process.

Have any of you faced/or got to know this kind of situation ?, please help me to come out from this …..Your help/advise/suggestion is greatly appreciated ….all I wanted know is how ACS assesses if previous employer doesn’t exist I am in bit depression and no clue of what is happening here.

Below are my time lines with ACS.....

30th April, 09- document sent.
5th May, 09- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”
22nd May, 09 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

23rd June, 09- Request for documents that I had already sent, status “Waiting Documents”

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi OZ

they basically are not satisfied by the documents, that is the reason they ask for more.

Incase they ask for more (after what you have sent), just get a statutory declaration made on a stamp paper stating the reason why you are not able to send them the asked documents (closure of the company or whatever the reason be )

Be in their position and you would know why they ask for more documents, if you were to assess an applicant and realise the ex employer doesnt exist anymore, u wud (i am sure) ask for more document.

This has happened a lot in the past, people send documents and asked for more, a few days back Cintai (screen name) was asked for more documents to support the CV. If you search the forum for thread by Cintai you will see a similar case as yours, they asked for mroe documents (for whatever reason)

dont be upset, they wont turn down ur application, just send as much as u can gather to prove your being employed by the company. If you have any brochure of the company, that would add to making ur employment look real.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi Anj, 

Thanks for your quick response and concern towards this thread , I too made a Statutory Declaration stating my roles and responsibilities for the employer who no longer in business , along with that as I said earlier I also attached the reference letters from previous colleagues for the proof of employment ( with their contact details) , I am hoping this will satisfy ACS , its been more than a week that I had posted my documents and still my status is in "Awaiting Documents" . ..What Next ........??.............I will defiantly go through the available threads with similar issues and mean time yours and other senior members advise/help/suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess that should work. 
it takes 7-15 days for the docs to reach them.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i guess that should work.
> it takes 7-15 days for the docs to reach them.


Thanks anj, this time I am hoping that it will pass through , my fingers are crossed .....will be crossed for those 7-15 days.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I just wanted to give you an update , today morning my status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In process" , this time I had sent all required documents and waiting with my fingers crossed.

Mean time do any of you have an idea about how long it may take to process again ?

Below are my ACS time lines.

30th April, 09- document sent.

5th May, 09- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

22nd May, 09 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

23rd June, 09- Request for documents that I had already sent, status “Waiting Documents”

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process"


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

all the best for your result....they shall despatch ur letter in a 7-10 days.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Mohit.. I am looking for further updates from them , Its a matter of time now...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Hi All*

Hi All ,

Its been nearly more than a week since my status got changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In process " , I am just wondering again is it going to take 10-12 weeks of time line , Should I inquire with ACS to remind them or let them take their own time ? .. . since it is a long wait for me .......Please advise


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Its been nearly more than a week since my status got changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In process " , I am just wondering again is it going to take 10-12 weeks of time line , Should I inquire with ACS to remind them or let them take their own time ? .. . since it is a long wait for me .......Please advise


Dear All , 

Could you please let me know what should I do for now , Its been more than 3 weeks after I resent the documents , Its a long wait for me and I am bit scared as it seems like again going to fall in 10 -12 weeks of cycle ( as in fresh cases).

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process" 

Thanks
Ozaspirant


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess it should not take any longer thn a couple of weeks.. wait, thats all u can do


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

When I was asked for more documents and after I had send the same I received a mail stating tht "This is to advise that documentation has been received and that we will proceed with your application based on these documents.

Please note that the time spent waiting for further documents does not count as part of the processing time." 

This clearly shows thtI have to wait for another 2 months probably. Since it has been specified that "the time spent waiting for further documents does not count as part of the processing time". Hope tht makes u clear.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi i would recommend to wait for another 7-10 working days before you contact them. Don't loose your patience so soon.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi anj, Cintai & Mohith , 

Thanks a bunch for your support and concern towards me , I agree with you guys and prefer to wait for some more time .....mean time if I get any updates will let you know in this thread , as of now still my status shows as "In Process" .

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process" 

I should be happy for the reason at least they have started looking in to my case


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Hi anj, Cintai & Mohith ,
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your support and concern towards me , I agree with you guys and prefer to wait for some more time .....mean time if I get any updates will let you know in this thread , as of now still my status shows as "In Process" .
> 
> ...



Hi All , 

Just wanted to update you guys , 2 days back my status changed to "With assessor" along with the registred number stamped on it , I am praying god for the possitive results , as I said earlier its a matter of time and fingers are crossed .

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process"

31st Aug - 09- Status changed from "In Process" to "With assessor"

Thanks
ozaspirant


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Seniors ,

Its been more than 10 days that my status changes form With accessor to Case finalized but still I haven't got results posted from ACS , Checked with agent and he told it will take minimum of 20 days for a letter to reach them , is it so ? .. Can any of you let me know how long a normal register post from australia takes to reach india, I even tried to track my reg number in aupost web site but no luck ... 

Thnaks
Ozaspirant


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Hi Seniors ,
> 
> Its been more than 10 days that my status changes form With accessor to Case finalized but still I haven't got results posted from ACS , Checked with agent and he told it will take minimum of 20 days for a letter to reach them , is it so ? .. Can any of you let me know how long a normal register post from australia takes to reach india, I even tried to track my reg number in aupost web site but no luck ...
> 
> ...


Don't u worry u will get soon normaly register post deliver in 6 to 8 working days as in my case result finalized on 26th they post letter on 26th with AUS register post and i received leter on 2nd Sep.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Abbas, I am very excited and bit nervous too , its really been a long haul for me and now its a matter of time ........Fingers crossed.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks Abbas, I am very excited and bit nervous too , its really been a long haul for me and now its a matter of time ........Fingers crossed.


I know dear time is important hope u will get soon as in my case  everythng finshed


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Relief*

Hi All , 

Just now got a call from agent and he told that I am done ACS with +ve assessment , what a relief and nice feeling it is , I am very happy and very very thank full to you guys for your help, concern and advice , I have applied for Java - J2ee CSL/MODL and I guess I got what I wanted ....Its really very long and panic waiting but at the end it sorted out well ...Now Me and my wife will be applying for IELTS , PCC etc and of course will celbrate this day tooo and again come back to this forum for your advice and help for further proceedings.

Below are my ACS time lines.

1st May, 09- document sent.

5th May, 09- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

22nd May, 09 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

23rd June, 09- Request for documents that I had already sent, status “Waiting Documents”

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process"

31st Aug - 09- Status changed from "In Process" to "With assessor" with register number stamped on it.

2nd Sep -09 - Status changed to Case Finalized ...Waiting for the letter to arrive 

14 Sep - Got to know that results are arrived with +ve assessment

Thanks again for all of you guys


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations.. update the timeline thread if u haven't already.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations on you +ve ACS result. All the best for the rest of the process



Ozaspirant said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Just now got a call from agent and he told that I am done ACS with +ve assessment , what a relief and nice feeling it is , I am very happy and very very thank full to you guys for your help, concern and advice , I have applied for Java - J2ee CSL/MODL and I guess I got what I wanted ....Its really very long and panic waiting but at the end it sorted out well ...Now Me and my wife will be applying for IELTS , PCC etc and of course will celbrate this day tooo and again come back to this forum for your advice and help for further proceedings.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations dude 

Anj today i got reply from acs

Part Time experience is calculated on a pro-rata basis. Generally Part Time is considered at half of the time frame. For example if one was to have 4 years part time experience this would be calculated at roughly 2 years experience.

You are not able to Appeal the result as this would not alter the outcome. You will need to re-apply once you have the required 6 years experience needed.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you guys , I did updated my timelines in time line thread and now I am proceeding with PCC and IELTS actually now I am feeling like I have wasted time during my skill assessment period , I could have done IELTS and could have applied for PCC , My agent dint tell me all these things but now he is saying i had a chance , I feel like my self bottlenecking the water flow when the hole is already a much much smaller....any ways but I have seen so many cases in this forums are taking so long and testing the patience of visa applicants at every single process ....all the best guys.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Congratz*

Hi Oz,
Congratz.
Can I get ur mail address as I need to know some info about ur ACS assessment papers.
Plz reply in bd_noel at yahoo dot com
Thanks


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Thank you guys , I did updated my timelines in time line thread and now I am proceeding with PCC and IELTS actually now I am feeling like I have wasted time during my skill assessment period , I could have done IELTS and could have applied for PCC , My agent dint tell me all these things but now he is saying i had a chance , I feel like my self bottlenecking the water flow when the hole is already a much much smaller....any ways but I have seen so many cases in this forums are taking so long and testing the patience of visa applicants at every single process ....all the best guys.


Congrats man! :clap2: and no worries, just go with the flow and be positive. The outcome will be always good


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

bd_noel said:


> Hi Oz,
> Congratz.
> Can I get ur mail address as I need to know some info about ur ACS assessment papers.
> Plz reply in bd_noel at yahoo dot com
> Thanks


Hi bd

welcome to the forum, if u got anything to ask, u shud ideally ask here, that way u will get more thn one replies/suggestions.

alternatively, search the forum with differenct key words, ACS has been discussed at length in the forum


cheers
anj


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

bd_noel said:


> Hi Oz,
> Congratz.
> Can I get ur mail address as I need to know some info about ur ACS assessment papers.
> Plz reply in bd_noel at yahoo dot com
> Thanks


hi my email address is [email protected] but as mentioned by anj , please be proactive in this forum as you will get lot of information in the old posts and also you will get more visibility on your questions and concerns. Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Just now got a call from agent and he told that I am done ACS with +ve assessment , what a relief and nice feeling it is , I am very happy and very very thank full to you guys for your help, concern and advice , I have applied for Java - J2ee CSL/MODL and I guess I got what I wanted ....Its really very long and panic waiting but at the end it sorted out well ...Now Me and my wife will be applying for IELTS , PCC etc and of course will celbrate this day tooo and again come back to this forum for your advice and help for further proceedings.


:clap2::clap2:Congrats Man for ACS assessment and getting CSL, good luck for both of you for IELTS..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> :clap2::clap2:Congrats Man for ACS assessment and getting CSL, good luck for both of you for IELTS..:clap2::clap2:


Thanks Mr India..


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

all the best!!! for ur IELTS


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all
my status changed to "Case Finalized", when can i expect result letter now?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all, Great new to share, I got my assessment letter with following lines:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (.NET Technologies Specialist) of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled Migration application.

Based on the provided certified documentation it is the opinion of the ACS that the applicant has 12 months experience in .NET Technologies.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Hi all, Great new to share, I got my assessment letter with following lines:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (.NET Technologies Specialist) of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled Migration application.
> 
> Based on the provided certified documentation it is the opinion of the ACS that the applicant has 12 months experience in .NET Technologies.


Congrates, all the best for your IELTS.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Hi all, Great new to share, I got my assessment letter with following lines:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (.NET Technologies Specialist) of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled Migration application.
> 
> Based on the provided certified documentation it is the opinion of the ACS that the applicant has 12 months experience in .NET Technologies.


Congrats bro, I also got the same approval .NET Technologies :clap2:


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Congrats bro, I also got the same approval .NET Technologies :clap2:


Congratulations, when are you applying for visa?


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

Why it says *12 months experience*? Did you give only 12 months experience papers for assessment?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Congratulations shafaqat309* :clap2:

I love to read some good news first thing in the morning!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bd_noel said:


> Why it says *12 months experience*? Did you give only 12 months experience papers for assessment?


12 month experience shows "recent 12 months experience", if you have this line in ACS letter means your are on modl and have 60 points.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Congratulations, when are you applying for visa?


I already applied for Visa, got the acknowledgement also yesterday  so now just have to wait.


----------



## rjumar (Oct 10, 2009)

First of all Congrats Mr. Shafaqat for ACS Assessment, Why have you taken so much lonnnnnnnnnnger date for IELTS?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rjumar said:


> First of all Congrats Mr. Shafaqat for ACS Assessment, Why have you taken so much lonnnnnnnnnnger date for IELTS?


Good point
I am waiting for the ID card updations of my wife, then I will have to apply for new passport for her and re-newel of mine, I think it will take around 40 to 50 days, am I right?


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Please Help..*



abbasahmad said:


> Congratulations dude
> 
> Anj today i got reply from acs
> 
> ...



07-September-2010- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

16 September-2010 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

22 October 2010 - Status changed to "Awaiting Documents". Also officer name has changed.

25 October 2010- My agent request Microsoft official transcript from me.


25 October 2010- I send transcript to my agent.

01 November 2010- Status still "Awaiting Documents". Also my agent has sent reminder to ACS.

10 November 2010- Status still "Awaiting Documents". I think its hopeless now.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> 07-September-2010- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”
> 
> 16 September-2010 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”
> 
> ...


Don't worry it takes time, it has taken around 4 months in some cases for ACS processing.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks*



shafaqat309 said:


> Don't worry it takes time, it has taken around 4 months in some cases for ACS processing.


Thanks For the Quick Comment.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks*



shafaqat309 said:


> Don't worry it takes time, it has taken around 4 months in some cases for ACS processing.


07-September-2010- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

16 September-2010 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

22 October 2010 - Status changed to "Awaiting Documents". Also officer name has changed.

25 October 2010- My agent request Microsoft official transcript from me.


25 October 2010- I send transcript to my agent.

01 November 2010- Status still "Awaiting Documents". Also my agent has sent reminder to ACS.

11 November 2010 - Status "In process" Again. Thank you for your kind support.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> 07-September-2010- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”
> 
> 16 September-2010 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”
> 
> ...


Good luck.
My comment made some progress


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Yeah*



shafaqat309 said:


> Good luck.
> My comment made some progress


May be they are listening to you...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> May be they are listening to you...


may be m processing your case


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Assesment Done!!*



shafaqat309 said:


> may be m processing your case


07-September-2010- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

16 September-2010 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

22 October 2010 - Status changed to "Awaiting Documents". Also officer name has changed.

25 October 2010- My agent request Microsoft official transcript from me.


25 October 2010- I send transcript to my agent.

01 November 2010- Status still "Awaiting Documents". Also my agent has sent reminder to ACS.

11 November 2010 - Status "In process"

28 December 2010 - My agent said that they have got my positive assessment 
outcome but on line inquiry form shown as "Awaiting Documents"?

May be a BUG of system?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrates.
What occupation code did u apply for?


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Congrates.
> What occupation code did u apply for?


261313 Software Engineer via RPL method..
What is the best visa type for me??
State or independent?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> 261313 Software Engineer via RPL method..
> What is the best visa type for me??
> State or independent?


state has higher priority processing but u need to get sponsorship.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> state has higher priority processing but u need to get sponsorship.


Is there is easy way to get sponsorship? and can you please tell me about the durations?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> Is there is easy way to get sponsorship? and can you please tell me about the durations?


criteria of each state is different, time duration is also different, some states charges some amount, some are free to apply, visit sticky post and view the requirement of each state and take the decision as early as possible, hope u know new rules will be implemented from July 11.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> criteria of each state is different, time duration is also different, some states charges some amount, some are free to apply, visit sticky post and view the requirement of each state and take the decision as early as possible, hope u know new rules will be implemented from July 11.


Ya I know that. But I have to wait for IELTS results. I think I have to lodge visa application before July 2011??


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> Ya I know that. But I have to wait for IELTS results. I think I have to lodge visa application before July 2011??


u can apply for Victoria even if u don't have IELTS result.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> u can apply for Victoria even if u don't have IELTS result.


What state have shortest duration? I read that Victoria would take 3 months.


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All, my ACS status just changed last December to awaiting documents. They are requesting a detailed employer reference of my previous employer as I only submit a Cert. of Employment from my previous employer. 

I'll submit my documents next week as the assign signatory is still on leave. I read this thread and almost the same situation I have. Hope everything goes well finger crossed.

Sydney is a very nice place to be., been there for 3 weeks last October. Hope I can go back again but not as a tourist, as my brother and sister already living in Sydney for 10 years.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

sohc said:


> Hi All, my ACS status just changed last December to awaiting documents. They are requesting a detailed employer reference of my previous employer as I only submit a Cert. of Employment from my previous employer.
> 
> I'll submit my documents next week as the assign signatory is still on leave. I read this thread and almost the same situation I have. Hope everything goes well finger crossed.
> 
> Sydney is a very nice place to be., been there for 3 weeks last October. Hope I can go back again but not as a tourist, as my brother and sister already living in Sydney for 10 years.




My status got awaiting document twice. 1st was lac of a certificate. 2nd is their bug i hope so. My agent said that they have my + assessment. But status still awaiting docs!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> What state have shortest duration? I read that Victoria would take 3 months.


NSW i think but i have no experience with NSW.


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

@vickramds.immi
That's good, congratz. I search the internet and saw that all who fall under awaiting documents always succeed. I hope mine too. Is there any other here who had awaiting documents?


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State sponsorship*



shafaqat309 said:


> NSW i think but i have no experience with NSW.


As you said I have applied for Victorian state sponsorship. But have a big trouble now 

I got my IELTS result today as 7.0 Listing , 6.0 Reading , 6.0 Speaking & 5.5 Writing.
My next IELTS test date will be 17th February.Can you please tell when I have to submit IELTS result??

I think I have no chance to enter Australia now as immigrant???

Please tell me soon....


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> As you said I have applied for Victorian state sponsorship. But have a big trouble now
> 
> I got my IELTS result today as 7.0 Listing , 6.0 Reading , 6.0 Speaking & 5.5 Writing.
> My next IELTS test date will be 17th February.Can you please tell when I have to submit IELTS result??
> ...


it depends upon the state, they can ask any time.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement*

Dear All

Last Friday i received an e-mail from my migration agent that Victorian government asking for written commitment about two yeas living in Victoria. Some how I send it today.

Can any one let me know that they asking for statement because my application has accepted by a industry panel?

I passed the IELTS with 

Writing = 7.0
Speaking = 7.0
Reading = 6.5
Listening = 6.0



ANSCO - Software Engineer


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

*Awaiting Documents - Change in Nomination*

Hi All

I had applied for ACS skills assessment on 7th of Feb and my documents reached ACS on the 11th for the occupation ANZSCO code 261111.

I had prepared all the documents myself.

On 23rd March i get a reply from the person handling my file Rhiannon Burkett mentioning 
"Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.

The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate under ANZSCO 261311.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed"


I replied:
"Hi Rhiannon,

If the assessor has advised ANZSCO 261311, I would like to proceed with an assessment for this nomination.

Please proceed with an assessment for the occupation 261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER.

Please do let me know, if some input is required from my side."


After this there has been no reply from Rhiannon, I again wrote an email asking if they require something from me and still no reply.

The status of the application is Awaiting Documents, what shall I do?

Has anyone faced this situation? Let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi var

i suggest calling DIAC, it is the fastest way to know what is going on.


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Anj,

How would DIAC know about an ACS assessment?
Thanks !


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

mr_var said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> How would DIAC know about an ACS assessment?
> Thanks !


She of course meant ACS and not DIAC 

armandra!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok my bad, multi tasking is not always easy .. ACS it is


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

I had the same case too. I received an email from the accessor that they need the employer references. I have submitted these documents before and I don't know if they are not satisfied with it (they didn't tell) or they just wanted more.

Here are the documents that I sent during my application (online and via post)

For each employer:

a. certificate of employment (generic)
b. reference letter from manager (but not on company letterhead since this is not allowed for each company)
c. self Statutory declaration stating my responsibilities etc (same content as what my managers signed in the reference letters) and stating that I cannot get a reference letter on company letterhead.


I have informed the accessor by replying to his email. It has been a day since, and I haven't got a response and the status is still awaiting documents.

Now my dilemma is if it's advisable to just send again the documents that I sent before (whew! will cost me a lot again since I will need to do the notarization/stat dec again) or just wait for maybe a week if the status remains the same.


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

@TheEndofDays
No need to send documents you already sent. This is what I submitted last time when I had awaiting document status back December 2010.

1. Reference Letter and Calling Card from two of my previous co-workers who's position is higher than me.
2. Brochures and flyers of products and services. (ISP/Webhosting/Online Game Company)
3. Statutory Declaration stating my detailed work experience.

My former employer also did not gave me a letter as he got pissed when I resigned last April 2008 where I had a better job offer. Good thing I was able to chat with my former co-workers and did gave me a statement in a company letterhead.

Here is my timeline for reference;
January 24 - re: sent the required documents to ACS.
Feb 7 - in process
March 24 - received ACS letter positive assessment.


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

by the way just to maybe light you up. I search in the internet regarding people who had "awaiting documents" status and I never saw anyone fail. cheers.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

sohc said:


> by the way just to maybe light you up. I search in the internet regarding people who had "awaiting documents" status and I never saw anyone fail. cheers.


Thanks sohc! May I know what job code did you request for assessment on?


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Systems Analyst though they told me via email that I suit best as Systems Administrator and qualify under Group B with 6 years work exp. Since system admin is not in schedule 3, I am preparing to submit this Friday a state sponsorship to ACT.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Just an update, the assessor responded and he insists that the stat dec, even for the purposes below still needs to be from a higher colleague 





TheEndofDays said:


> I had the same case too. I received an email from the accessor that they need the employer references. I have submitted these documents before and I don't know if they are not satisfied with it (they didn't tell) or they just wanted more.
> 
> Here are the documents that I sent during my application (online and via post)
> 
> ...


----------



## australi (May 13, 2011)

*question for sohc*

Hi all,

My husband has applied under System Analyst, and we are waiting for ACS response. However, he is also performing the job of System Admin.

Sohc: Could you please clarify about the positive result you've got. Did they accept you as a Sys. Analyst or as System Admin?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Born (May 15, 2011)

sohc said:


> @TheEndofDays
> No need to send documents you already sent. This is what I submitted last time when I had awaiting document status back December 2010.
> 
> 1. Reference Letter and Calling Card from two of my previous co-workers who's position is higher than me.
> ...


same with me


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Born said:


> same with me


You already applied and received positive assessment from ACS? If so, please share your timeline.


armandra!


----------

